# Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (10.5 to 1 compression, JE pistons, Pauter Rods)



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

Finishing a turbo build on a built 2.8 12v vr6. Compression is 10.5 to 1 (mk4 headgasket). I'd like to know what is an acceptable boost level under these conditions, turbo is t3/t4 .50 hot .63 cold.


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (B4WrNd)*

depends on the tune
this a guy in here







S362ETT 12v STOCK block, all STOCK bolts, 10:1 compression and pump gas - 521whp, 431wtq at 21ps


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

very true, forgot to mention. C2 40# tune.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (B4WrNd)*

6psi
why would you buy rods, but not lower the compression or install an intercooler?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_6psi
why would you buy rods, but not lower the compression or install an intercooler?

x2


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*

And use such a small turbo.


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

youll max out the injectors and turbo before you make the bottom end even work. Go pick up some 80#ers and a 35r and give it 25psi.
Easy 550+ wheel


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (B4WrNd)*

I don't know what's acceptable but you might want to try Meth Injection at least to help out with the compression if you want to go 8-10 psi. Also if you can get an intercooer as soon as you can. With the Meth and IC you should be very safe with 10.5:1 compression.


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

did he mention not having an intercooler?
low compression means nothing now a days.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I would say as long as you have a way of watching knock and suppressing it (IE water meth and or timing retard) you can keep the boost up there.
For me, on a C2 42# tune and stock long blocks 10:1 comp ratio I blew up 1 engine in about 3 months and blew out the headgasket on another in 2 months all on 10-11psi. I daily drove it. 
You can see it in my dyno graph the ECU was retarding and adding timing trying to control knock.
To answer your question though, I certainly wouldnt go over 8psi without watching it.
You will most likely need a larger compressor. It all depends on the wheel and housing though. What EXACT compressor are you using? 50 trims have gone a long broad way nowadays.


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*









As you can see it has an intercooler. The car was previously supercharged, and the PO for whatever reason didn't think lowering the compression was necessary. His brother took ownership, and thought it a good idea to install a mk4 HG. The external gate has a 6 pound spring. 
As for the turbo Weiss, the PO bought it. I personally would not have chosen something so small. I will get the exact specs on the turbo and post them as soon as possible. 
I needed to get the car on the road ****n yesterday which is why im not taking the head off and installing a head spacer atm. 
I only planned on running the 6psi and was more or less just trying to find out if that was safe. 
SO just to make sure, do you guys believe I should be safe with the large IC and 6 pounds? I personally thought so just wanted to make sure...


_Modified by B4WrNd at 5:08 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (B4WrNd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4WrNd* »_
SO just to make sure, do you guys believe I should be safe with the large IC and 6 pounds? I personally thought so just wanted to make sure...


my car was 7.5psi and NO intercooler for 5 years, so yes, it'll be safe.


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

Im on stock compression, intercooled, c2 63# tune, 35r.
Daily 20psi
Track 26-30psi
not one problem
besides trans and axles


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

haha man thats awesome, how many 5th gears have you blown out? 
My head is ported with stock valves, but without a BVH I think that extra .5 compression could create problems. I wont know though til I have it running...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (B4WrNd)*

i run stock compression and 10psi daily for 2+ years.
no issues.
yours is a bit higher, but i dont see an issue with 8-10 psi if your block is in good shape.


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_Im on stock compression, intercooled, c2 63# tune, 35r.
Daily 20psi
Track 26-30psi
not one problem
besides trans and axles

but not stock internals right?


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (R32EEEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32EEEK* »_
but not stock internals right?

Only upgrades were arp hardware.
Everything else bone stock everything


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

That sounds insane to me. I detonated at 10psi into stock compression.
-rick


----------



## hkdung12 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

How did you manage that every one i know told me if i dont lower my compression on a stock motor it would blow up over 10psi are you using a meth kit? i wanted to run a similar setup to yours if you could help me out


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (garef001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garef001* »_depends on the tune
this a guy in here







S362ETT 12v STOCK block, all STOCK bolts, 10:1 compression and pump gas - 521whp, 431wtq at 21ps

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif motor has been running on 10.5:1 for 2 weeks now, stronger then before.


----------



## Sonreir (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (broke_rado)*

Not on pump gas though, right? I thought you were on e85?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (garef001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garef001* »_depends on the tune
this a guy in here







S362ETT 12v STOCK block, all STOCK bolts, 10:1 compression and pump gas - 521whp, 431wtq at 21ps

I love the variable definition for pump gas. I can get 116 out of a pump. Does that make it pump gas?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Dyno thread of asked plot:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4351963
Clearly you can see 10:1 compression and 10 psi of boost did not work so well. It was pulling and adding timing like crazy. No reason I went through 2 engines this season...


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (B4WrNd)*

kinetics stage one runs 6psi on a mk4 with no intercooler or compression drop, stage 2 adds an intercooler and jumps to 8 psi. you should be able to safely run 8psi. your forged pistons and rods wont stop the engine from detonating they will only survive a little longer with detonation. your turbo should work it will spool up insanely fast but it will hurt your power in the higher rpm's because of the small hot side. typically a vr6 needs a a t3/t4 with a tubine ar of .63 or bigger.
I am running a kinetic stgII kit on my mk2 vr6. i also have a mk4 headgasket and stock internals, i havent had any problems and its making a solid 275 whp


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

If I had to do it over again (which I am) I wouldnt push 10:1 with boost. A couple of reasons...
1. It's way safer to tune and more forgiving on lower compression.
2. More power can be made by running more boost and lower compression vs. less boost and more given compression.
I went through 2 engines last season. Unless you have a way to control timing advance, run race gas, or have a ton of water meth (and a way to reduce fuel (IE pulse width modulation or adjust fuel pressure)) I wouldnt try it again. 
I'm going to buy another short block, get some head work done, and throw on a 8.5:1 spacer and call it a day.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I'm going to buy another short block, get some head work done, and throw some e85 in, F the spacer and call it a day.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I love the variable definition for pump gas. I can get 116 out of a pump. Does that make it pump gas?

E85 pump gas


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_
E85 pump gas


Maybe I'll try 116 pump gas.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Safe Boost levels for 12v Vr6 (cabzilla)*

dont talk about it and do it then.... pump gas is pump gas


----------



## zheka18 (Jan 11, 2012)

*hi*

hey man i would really like more info bout ur build. i wanna boost my gti vr6 i want 15psi or what ever it will be safe for a daily use, and all the staff like what kinda kit is better what kinda injectors i will need anythin that will help me thanks. u can contact me at 425-344-0555 thanks Eugen.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

:what:


----------



## Zebrado83 (Mar 16, 2009)

*How much boost is safe for a stock head gasket on a 3.0L VR6?*

I have a 2.8l Bored to a 3.0L VR6 with a stage 1 kinetic turbo system with custom intercooler setup. Right now I'm running like 6 or 7 psi. I'm wondering where the limit is with the stock headgasket because i haven't changed it?


----------

